# Does anyone keep their rabbits on the ground outside?



## Green Egg Girl (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 4 rabbits and they are setup nicely in cages in my garage, but I have some cages outside that my husband made for me last year. These cages are are more like tractors and are made of angle iron and are very heavy. The only way that a rabbit can get out is if they dig underneath. I haven't had that problem yet, but my husband thinks it is a better idea to keep the rabbits on the ground outside so that when their area gets dirty we can just move the tractor and rake up the manure. Is there a downfall to this, besides them getting out? So far, we used to let them out to run around with the chickens, but they are hard to catch in the evening. I know atleast one of my females could be okay making a nest outside. She had a false pegnancy and made a tunnel longer than my arm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

You would have to worry about them digging out, predators, and of course parasites from the ground.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

all of those things... yes be careful! 

JLH


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

I would be more concerned about predators and parasites than digging out.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

I grow all my meat rabbits out on grass in the yard/pasture. I do have bottoms made of 1X1 or 1X2 fence so they can't dig out. They learn very quickley to pull the grass/greenery up through the fence so they can eat it. I would be worried about them digging out without the fence on bottom.

Mike


----------



## Graceless (Apr 28, 2003)

we used a chicken tractor with no bottom ..but if you leave it in one place for to long they will dig out or something will dig in etc etc. so I have a board they were put on at night and they got to graze during the day. Our Jack russells made sure they stay in during the day


----------



## Green Egg Girl (Jun 30, 2009)

That's exactly what I am using. My husband built two chicken tactors for me out of angle iron and expanded metal. It was working so well, but now that I have the cages in the garage, I want to keep them out of the heat. Maybe when it starts cooling off again I will start putting them out there again. Thanks everyone for the quick responses.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Green Egg Girl said:


> That's exactly what I am using. My husband built two chicken tactors for me out of angle iron and expanded metal. It was working so well, but now that I have the cages in the garage, I want to keep them out of the heat. Maybe when it starts cooling off again I will start putting them out there again. Thanks everyone for the quick responses.


A question about the heat concerns: I would like to get into raising rabbits here in Central Texas, but would need to keep them outdoors year round. We have nice big oaks in our southfacing back yard, and I was thinking I could keep them there in the shade in the summer. It was 107 degrees here a few days ago. Would this work??


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

you'd have to move them every 24 hours or so. coccidia and parasites concerns are real. keep moving them and they should be just fine.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

In those temperatures -- 107!  -- you'll need to provide ice bottles for them.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Menglish,
How much has pasture decreased the pellet feed? We are hoping to pasture rabbits; managing feed costs is a big issue...
thx


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> Menglish,
> How much has pasture decreased the pellet feed? We are hoping to pasture rabbits; managing feed costs is a big issue...
> thx


Pasturing the rabbits in tractors will cut your feed bills somewhat, but IMO cutting greens and bringing them to the rabbits is even more efficient in terms of cutting costs. Of course, one can do both! It's nice for the buns to be able to nibble plants directly and kick up their heels.


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

I just realized that you're in Texas. I can tell you in two words why *I* wouldn't: FIRE ANTS!


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Maggie,
So could one expect a 30-40 % reduction in pellet feed by cutting?

That is what we expect with meat birds....


----------



## Green Egg Girl (Jun 30, 2009)

Quick and safe way to get rid of any ants, corn meal. They all eat it and can't digest it. I have a huge cottonwood in my backyard, but I still have to move them around to shade areas. I would give them lots of ice bottles and maybe invest in a misting system. I went to a lady's house here and she had all her rabbits under these thick vines. Not ideal for starting out, but something to think about.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> Maggie,
> So could one expect a 30-40 % reduction in pellet feed by cutting?
> 
> That is what we expect with meat birds....


Yes, at least that much, once you get the buns accustomed to large amount of fresh foods. I never feed pellets. The rabbits get hay (in summer this is often just "grass hay" from our own overgrown weedy lawns), grain and fresh foods. The amount of grain is small - about 1/4 to 1/3 cup each. We pick a six gallon bucket full of greens daily, sometimes more, for our seven rabbits. 

Of course, once the does are nursing, we will have to feed a lot more of everything. The amounts I mentioned are maintenance for adults... working does and growing fryers need free-choice feed. Your fryers will not grow as quickly on this diet as on pellets (mine usually take about 14 - 16 weeks to reach butchering size) but they will cost less overall.

My apologies, Green Egg Girl, for the thread drift... but you may find the information useful as well.


----------



## Green Egg Girl (Jun 30, 2009)

No prob MaggieJ I love hearing what everyone has to say.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

My tractor was working great until the temps. went up then they started digging out. Babies get 0ut FAST! 

They didn't dig when it was cool out. I feed my buns tremendous amounts of greens and pellet consumption is at a minimum


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Ceres Hil said:


> Menglish,
> How much has pasture decreased the pellet feed? We are hoping to pasture rabbits; managing feed costs is a big issue...
> thx


While on the pasture I do not feed pellets as a general rule. Once in awhile if the pasture is too dry or I feel they are not doing well I will supplement them to finish them out. The majority of the time they just eat grass, clover etc that is out there. Also note that I only pasture my young rabbits that are being raised to butcher. My breeding stock...especially the does...get pellets.

On another note I do keep the cages covered with a board to give them shade from the sun and protection from rain. This is VERY IMPORTANT as they will die if left in the sun. Found that out the hard way.

I do treat my breeder does to some picked greens as they like them especially when it's hot. My bucks get it more regularly. 

Not saying this is the best route but it has worked pretty well for me.

Mike


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

To eat, mine get everything (including the kitchen sink) and pellets and hay. Frozen watermelon is great for bunnies that are hot. Will dye their feet red so don't use on show rabbits. lol Would make white bunnies pink......might have to get a white bunny and try that one...lol 

DH is supposed to be building me some rabbit tractors as grow out pens. I am going to run them up and down the garden rows for direct weed control and direct fertilization. They will still get pellets free choice in addition to all the other stuff I can find. I would NOT do this in Texas in the summer. I WOULD put wire on the bottom of the tractor.


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

laughaha said:


> Frozen watermelon is great for bunnies that are hot.


Ooh, I like that idea! How big do you make the chunks?


----------



## mianpe (Apr 8, 2009)

> A question about the heat concerns: I would like to get into raising rabbits here in Central Texas, but would need to keep them outdoors year round. We have nice big oaks in our southfacing back yard, and I was thinking I could keep them there in the shade in the summer. It was 107 degrees here a few days ago. Would this work??


Farmergirl,

It's doable. Obviously the rabbits aren't very excited about the heat (much like us), and usually stretch out and don't move during the heat of the day. They eat a little less and drink a lot of water during the summer. (And summer breeding is out of the question.) The key to keeping them alive though is *ventilation*. My hutch is under thick live oak shade, but more importantly it is on a slight rise where it gets as much breeze as possible. I also occasionally spray everything down during the peak heat of the day, more because I think they enjoy it than that it is required. When it is 107, it is also quite dry so a little water spray really cools things down. It was the second hottest June on record in Austin (last year was the hottest ever), and I haven't lost a rabbit yet. That said, I do know someone here who lost a significant number of rabbits to heat, in my opinion because he didn't have adequate ventilation. (If you're keeping rabbits in a barn in Texas, you MUST have fans.)

Hope that helps. I say go for it!
-mianpe


----------

